

Show HN: A car built almost entirely out of Lego, including the engine - _chendo_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ObE4_nMCjE&feature=youtu.be

======
_chendo_
Disclaimer: I didn't build this personally (an 18 year old from Romania did),
but I was one of forty people that helped fund it.

More information can be found at
[http://www.superawesomemicroproject.com/about/](http://www.superawesomemicroproject.com/about/)

------
ColinWright
Am I right in thinking that at 1:20 there's a drone flying along behind?

